# R.I.P. Mocka my baby girl



## Koumyou_69 (Apr 6, 2013)

R.I.P. my baby girl Mocka only 2 1/2 years old.
I'm sorry I couldn't do more for you but I love you.
Ill see you again someday.
Binky free Mocka
December 11th 2010- April 6th 2013


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Mocka...I'm sure you have some wonderful memories of her.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Its never ever easy. 

Wait for your mommy at the bridge Mocka.


----------



## candice136 (Apr 7, 2013)

RIP mocka so sorry to hear the bad news wait by the bridge xx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## HEM (Apr 7, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss
RIP Mocka
Binky free lil' girl


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks every
Tiger (Mocka's sister) is taking it a little hard wouldn't eat her celery all weekend still eating pellets and hay and drinking though just worried about her since they have been together their entire lives


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry Tiger is taking everything hard . She must miss her partner, I hope she starts eating soon.


----------

